# Schwalbe Ultremo ZX



## Rot Weiss Essen (Nov 10, 2008)

I was just wondering if any of you that have the Schwalbe Ultremo ZX tire have had any fine thread peeling issues on the sidewalls after 500 - 600 miles? I have just noticed this and have it on both the front and back tire in the middle of the sidewall. It hasn't had any effect on the pressure or performance, but I thought that this was something that only old tires did after many miles and a few years of use.


----------



## sponger78 (Mar 9, 2011)

I happen to just notice this same problem earlier today when I was removing my rear tire. I thought it was just a string hanging at first. I wonder what the warranty for these tires are? I cant remember what my mileage was when I put them on it was back in Sept. 2011. I think I have over 1000 miles on them. But still these where the most expensive tires I ever bought.


----------



## marshall21205 (Apr 21, 2006)

I've had 2 sets of Ultremo ZX's that were FULL of issues...they are now spares and I switched to the new Pro Race 4. I have been fairly disappointed in all the Schwalbe tires I have purchased.


----------



## MondoRock (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes, I've noticed the same thing. Have about 1000 miles on the tires and both front and rear are doing this. I've been cutting them off as they appear. Showed this to the bike shop and they said it was no concern. Makes me a little worried though that my tires are slowly disintegrating. I have had no issues otherwise with the tires and really love the performance. Could immediately tell a difference in the ride switching from the previous version Ultremo's (R1).


----------



## Wookieopolis (Jun 9, 2011)

I've put quite a few miles on a couple of sets of these tires. They have all had threads peel off of them after a while, I just pulled them off and it never caused me any problems. I've seen other types of tires exhibit the same behavior for whatever that is worth. I'd rather the tires didn't do this, but it hasn't seemed to cause any problems.


----------



## timmyc (Mar 21, 2006)

Same here, after about 800 or 1000 miles, strings coming off the tire near the rim. I pull them off and try to forget about them. The problem is I keep thinking of that song... "If you want to destroy my sweater, pull my string as I walk away..." How many strings can I pull before there's a real problem? what if one of these danglers gets caught in a spoke or something...


----------



## sponger78 (Mar 9, 2011)

I didn't notice the strings until I put a little over 1000 miles on the tires and it's only on the rear tire. The only thing I could think of is the fact I take the rear tire off alot to swap it out to use the trainer. Maybe that causing the string effect. I bought mine from Performance Bike around my area I might take it up there to see what they say. They live by their 100% satisfaction guaranteed. LOL....


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

Anymore thoughts or issues on this tire. How is puncture resistance on the ZX (not ZX HD)? Are you noticing them as fast rolling compared to somelike like a conti GP4000 (anything with black Chili).


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Had those tires stock, beat them up, got a nasty gash in one. that was about 500 miles in. Been riding Continental GP Force/Attack combo since, no pinch flatting, rolls easier, feels grippier on corners. Not looking back


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

1,000 miles, no punctures or threads coming out on mine. The roll pretty good, ride is
average (not as good as Vittoria open corsa evo cx) seem to be wearing ok but not great.
Fairly lightweight tire as well, I will be keeping a sharp eye for loose threads now.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

Schwalbe Ultremo ZX is a pure racing tire. Why would you expect them to last for many miles? 

If mileage is what you need then Schwalbe Durano S would probably be a better choice.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i had similar thing happen w/ my R1's and Schwalbe NA warrantied them.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I had that happen with my first pair of GP4000 tires. Had a set of Ultremo DD's that I put about 1500 miles on before I replaced them without issues. Loved the DD's, and would have bought again had they not been so much more expensive than the ZX's. Just did a ride yesterday, and they seem to have a better ride than the Conti GP's they replaced. Will post a more in-depth review when I get ready to replace them.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

I just bought my first pair of ZXs yesterday on closeout from a LBS here in Chattanooga ($40 each). Replaced a pair of Bontrager R3s with the ZXs.

Put a quick 20 miles on them last night after changing them out, and the ride was great. Seemed to grip and roll very very well. This is my first experience with something other than Bontrager, and I was amazed at the better feeling on the ride. Maybe it was all in my head, but they felt nice. 

Will be keeping an eye out for the wear, and if I think about it, will report back.


----------



## SwimRideJog (Mar 22, 2012)

Does anyone has a similar problem as me?

Last year, one of my first pair had cracks and I noticed it only after 1800km because I didn't check my tires. However since these race tires are expected to last only about 2000km, I simply changed new tires.

This year, my new pair already started to develop cracks after just 600km :

(My post count is still <10 to post any picture). Just add http in front : 

://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/2524.jpg/

://img196.imageshack.us/img196/8489/2524.jpg


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I had a few threads pulling on my set last year.. Managed to barely get 3000 miles out of them. Once they started to deteriorate they went fast though.. 

The outer casing started pulling away in a few spots on one tire.. kinda scared me.

I still have a new tire in a box to use at some point.. Might use it on a cleaned course crit or something.


----------



## SwimRideJog (Mar 22, 2012)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> I had a few threads pulling on my set last year.. Managed to barely get 3000 miles out of them. Once they started to deteriorate they went fast though..
> 
> The outer casing started pulling away in a few spots on one tire.. kinda scared me.
> 
> I still have a new tire in a box to use at some point.. Might use it on a cleaned course crit or something.


I always wonder how people can get 3000 miles (about 5000km) out of race tires which are made thin to reduce weight and thus compromise durability.

Is it possible to do patching/mending of any tiny pin holes or slight cuts which go through the casing?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

SwimRideJog said:


> I always wonder how people can get 3000 miles (about 5000km) out of race tires which are made thin to reduce weight and thus compromise durability.
> 
> Is it possible to do patching/mending of any tiny pin holes or slight cuts which go through the casing?


I know people that put mastic or shoe goo in the small cuts in the tread. Just to keep small sand and debris from working its way in and turning into a flat.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Luck.

All depends on the roads you ride and how you ride. Do you skid your tires when you brake? Etc.. I've gotten 5000 miles out of GP4000's while others barely get 2000.


----------



## SwimRideJog (Mar 22, 2012)

After about 2000km (only 1200 miles), I got this on my Ultremo ZX last year and decided it was probably not safe to ride with it anymore.

(My post count is <10 to post any picture directly). Add http in front :

://img195.imageshack.us/img195/708/dscf1491q.jpg

My GP4000s did 3400km (about 2000 miles) before it got cut by some broken glasses.

I don't look at my tires at all until I get a puncture.

So far, have never done more than 5000km (3000 miles) with any tires. :mad2:


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

I had a set of ZX's with that same sidewall thread peeling issue and contacted Schwalbe and they sent me 2 new ZX's for free. The new set is perfect, for now. Great light tire.


----------



## SwimRideJog (Mar 22, 2012)

I reside in Singapore but got my Ultremo ZX from Chainreactioncycles.com online from the UK.

Now I also don't know who I should approach to make any complaint. Schwalbe UK or Chainreactoincycles.com or Schwalbe (Germany, Global). :mad2:


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

I have the same issue here. Plus, my Ultremo's have proven anything but puncture and tear resistant. Horrible in the flat department.


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

Okay, oddly enough, I just noticed my tube bubbling out of the sidewall of the Ultremo. Now this makes the second tire that's happened to me with.

No more Schwalbe's for me.


----------



## Trek Road Dogg (Jan 30, 2012)

Just noticed the threads coming out on the front and rear Schwalbe ZXs today. Decided to do a search and see if this was a common issue and here I am.

I had too may flat issues with the stock Bontrager R3s which I loved otherwise. On advice from someone I tried the GP 4000S. The Cont GP 4000S seemed fine and certainly reduced the number of flats drastically. But with a second set of wheels I optted for the Schwalbes Ultremo ZX just to try something different.

Like the R3s I love the look, grip and nice low rolling resistance. But this thread peeling issue has me a little concerned. I have less than 500 miles on these tires.

Glad to hear that many of you have no issues after the thread peeling begins. But it just does not seem like this is normal wear.

I'll have to see what the Schwalbe rep says at the next race they and I are present.

Good info here guys.

Thanks


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

In my experience, Schwalbe has always been touch and go on quality. I've had sets go super quick while others last far longer than I ever expected. Two things keep me coming back:
1. They look amazing
2. They grip really well

Obviously, number two is probably just in my head but either way, I just can't quit them.


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

Using the Ultremo ZX in 25C for the first time. So far about 500km on them with no issues.

Grip well, roll well and fitted fine. Time will tell if I have any further issues, but will keep an eye on the tyres for any issues that have been pointed out.


----------



## tahustvedt (Nov 12, 2009)

I have used various Ultremo generations since 2010. Previous generations have been very straight looking, but all the three ZX tires I have used are uneven. Not enough to be felt when riding, but slightly visibly uneven when the wheel is spun by hand. The bead line looks correct around the edges of the rim, but the tire shape is slightly uneven. It's weird. On one wheelset I installed an old Ultremo in the rear and a new ZX in the front, and the R1 is perfectly straight by comparison.


----------



## texascyclist (May 10, 2005)

HEMIjer said:


> Anymore thoughts or issues on this tire. How is puncture resistance on the ZX (not ZX HD)? Are you noticing them as fast rolling compared to somelike like a conti GP4000 (anything with black Chili).


Having ridden both back to back, I can say without hesitation that the zx are faster than gp4000. The ride its more rtubular as well.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Got nailed on a ride recently. While checking the casing to see if the nail cut it enough to need replacing, I noticed a thin wire (the ones that have usually given me flats in the past) about 1/4" away from it. Now I'm not sure which caused the flat! Casing is fine, but I still put a tyvek boot in place. 
I'd say the puncture resistance is comparable to the GP4000's I've used. Other than this single flat in 600 miles, I'm happy. The rest of the tire looks new in the back, so wear seems good for a racing tire. My next tires will either be going back to the DD's again, or the 27mm gumwalls sold by Soma.


----------



## texascyclist (May 10, 2005)

I have seen this on mine. It is just the edge of the tape that prevents abrasion/pinching with the edge of the rim. If you look closely, it looks like a tubular base tape. Just tear off the thread, glue the end of the thread down and move on with your lives!


----------



## brickfoot (Oct 23, 2011)

I have been using schwalbe tires for the past two years, starting with the ZX(R?). I loved the speed of these but after 700 miles they seemed to be too worn and thin , resulting in flats if they so much as saw a piece of glass. The ZX were next and Ive had slightly more mileage (920) before they gave up the ghost , these did have the string issues but I rode right up to the end without a problem.
Winter saw a pair of Vit Evo CG but I lost the rear within a month due to road debris , this was my excuse for a pair of Ultremo DD. Rode them through the winter crap, took them off the bike ( 2000 mi. dec >June ) and i noticed the sidewalls have a fair amount of "cracking" akin to what i would call dryrot but none of the strings , also never had a flat on these . 
In all , I have to say I like the Schwalbe Tires . They almost seem "delicate " compared to other brands , but they always go equal distance to other brands comparable tires . No mean feat under my 220lb hide.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

I've had two sidewall blowouts in the past 200kms. I don't think it was a pinched tube since:

a) I double check that kinda thing when I mount them

b) On the second occurrence, I was riding along when I felt a THUMP THUMP THUMP on the back wheel. I was still rolling about 25km/h and just as I looked down to see what looked like a bulging sidewall - BOOM!! Sidewall blowout with the telltale 6" slit in the tube.

When I got home and inspected the tire, there was a section of the bead on the tire, about 2" long, where it felt like there was no "ridge" on the bead. I think the second blowout, the tire bead became unseated, and the tube ruptured.

I have a crit this weekend and I'm not risking it anymore. I've replaced the rim strip and switched back to my trusty Gatorskin (Still have the ultremo on the front).


----------

